# My Signature Turning



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi this is my first time on this forum. I want to post a picture of my latest turning. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice Mitch! That is one pretty little vase and some really nice spalted wood. Is that maple or birch? Can you post the size/diameter of this. 

Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Challaghan
Hi Thanks for the reply. The vase is just under 10" high and the diameter of the opening is 3". The wood is neither maple or birch. It is pine. lol, I know I never saw pine with them dark high lights either and I made a lot of pine furniture over the years. I saw your site briefly and am going back to take a good look. So is it ok to post pictures like this on my gallery? I took a bunch of pictures dressed up with flowers today. thanks, Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Mitch, wouldn't have guessed it was pine but then it looks like it is spalted or mineral stained and that is where the dark streaks come from. Very pretty. Sure post your pics in your gallery, we would love to see them! 

Going to be doing some turnings myself this weekend. Hope to turn a goblet and a weed pot and a bunch of pens. Keep them coming Mitch, neat stuff!

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking piece Mitch. I would have never guessed pine. Well done.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice looking Mitch, but I think I like the other pine vase better. Great work on both.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie W
Thank you Bernie, I take that as a welcome compliment coming from a man that has done some very nice turnings himself that I saw a few of. Actually the pine is all that I have left to turn, since my hardwood supply is depleted. I need the practice, so pine it will be for now. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Dr Zook
Thanks Dave. Wowww!!!, I am overwhelmed since posting a couple pictures on this forum, I have gotten several replies from you gentlemen. I have posted many elsewhere and never received a single reply. I think I like you guys on this forum. Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Great group of members.*

You're welcome Mitch. Speaking of myself,  I mean for the others, they are really a fine group of members (male and female).  We are just a group of members who love woodworking, having fun, and sharing info whenever we can.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

mit-ch said:


> Dr Zook
> Thanks Dave. Wowww!!!, I am overwhelmed since posting a couple pictures on this forum, I have gotten several replies from you gentlemen. I have posted many elsewhere and never received a single reply. I think I like you guys on this forum. Mitch


Yes mitch some of the big forums are too caught up in comparing which 10,000 euro slider they will buy next or what is best, the Laguna 18 in band saw or the Minimax  that kind of stuff. We promote woodworking and sharing info and taking lots of photos 

Corey


----------

